# 8 week test prop masteron and winstrol cycle



## Essexmike (Sep 2, 2011)

My stats. Age 27, 5.7, 84kg.

Been training for 11 years

This is my 2nd cycle. The first was a simple 8 week test e at 250mg a week, mid 2011. Didn't use an ai or pct as I wanted to see how my body reacted and recovered on its own over a short corse.

I was happy with the results and didn't really shut down at all.

I have now completed my 2nd 8 week course:

test prop 100mg eod and Masteron 100mg eod

Now a few days into my 30 day pct course.

Again no ai used during cycle. I was informed that the masteron would help with estro / gyno?!

The only noticeable side effect was oily skin with spots on my back and shoulders. Am I right in thinking a low dose of arimadex (0.5mg eod) would of helped with this?

My stength and intensity and agression in the gym was impressive. I noticed a big difference from my first cycle.

I have also dropped a noticeable amount of body fat. My waist has come in. This was my main goal!

The only stumbling block was a minor injury to my bicep during the latter stage of the course. Feeling much better now though.

My diet is clean with a mix of protein carbs and fats. I do have a cheat day on Sunday.

My training works best with a 5 day split

Chest

Back

Shoulders

Legs

Arms

Optional workout

Rest

Cardio abs and core I fit in as and when. Usually 2 to 3 times a week. I need to up the cardio I think as I am really trying to improve my condition (fat to muscle %)

My training consists of predominantly compound lifts usually as heavy as I can manage (train on my own).

I am anxious to see how I will look / feel at the end of pct.

The reason for the post is that I have already planned my next cycle and I am just checking if I am going in the right direction and to get your thoughts.

I was going to try and have a few months clean however with summer approaching and a Holliday I am thinking of starting my next cycle at the end of my pct?!

Proposed cycle:

8 week test prop 100mg eod, masteron 100mg eod and 50mg winstrol ed from week 2 onwards.

Arimadex 0.5mg eod, if this helps with spots etc.

Pct

My goal for the next cycle is to bring my fat % down an build quality muscle.

Any thought and advise would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Arimidex wont help with spots, thats just part and parcel, pointless doing a pct then going straight back on.. you might as well just stay on, or cruise on low dose test, but this means shutting yourself down even more.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

lg abs said:


> Arimidex wont help with spots, thats just part and parcel, pointless doing a pct then going straight back on.. you might as well just stay on, or cruise on low dose test, but this means shutting yourself down even more.


I thought estrogen played a big part in spots?? If so an AI will help


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Debatable really, so does testosterone, not saying not to run an AI as it should be run anyway, i normally need to go to 0.5 ed once a cycle gets going, for gyno reasons mainly.


----------



## Essexmike (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I will hold off from starting the new cycle for a few months then.

Re the proposed test, mast and winny cycle. Any thoughts?


----------

